# stabilizer



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

hey everyone. I will be shooting in hunter class this year and was wondering what to look for in a stabilizer. I noticed that some guys have an extremely long stabilizer. I know the length limit for hunter class is 12 inches, but what are the advantages of this longer length?


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

get u a 12 inch aep staibilizer the best brand in world


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Longer length = more stability at draw. octane makes a good stabilizer as well. 11.5" with weights for around 60-70$ whatever brand you get will be fine.


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

If you are staying in the hunter class try a 12" 14oz B-stinger. I comes with a 30 day money back. Who else can say that?


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*B Stinger*

I was recently in your shoes ... looking for info on hunter class stabs. 

After looking EVERYWHERE for info I kept seeing one name at the top of the list.... B Stinger. 

I bought one and LOVE it but have decided to get into Freestyle or Open classes (the ones with the loooong stabs). Soooo I have a basically new B Stinger I will be selling.

If you are interested, PM me and we can probably work a deal.


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Paradigm Archery...*

You really owe it to yourself to look at the Paradigm Archery products. Their stabilizer will work for you and you will find it to be very well designed and built and tuneable to exactly what you want.

Take a look at mine.

thenson


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

tell me what makes thos paradigm staibilizers all that i look at the pics and i cant seem to like them


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

how do you determine the weight you need for the b-stinger? is more better?


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Call Blair at B-stingetr he is the expert. I personally think more is better. I shoot a 12" 17 oz on both my 3D bow and my indoor bow.


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

posten


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

bowtech archer said:


> tell me what makes thos paradigm staibilizers all that i look at the pics and i cant seem to like them


There are many fine stabilizers on the market today, you will never hear us disparage another's products, but the *S.O.S.* is in a class of its own, its function and adjust-ability are what make it shine.....The *S.O.S* incorporates options no other stabilizer in the world can match.


Adjustable length....The *S.O.S* comes as a hunter class legal 11.5 inch stabilizer...which can be used as an 8 inch, or 4.5 inch stabilizer .

The *S.O.S* is designed with a quick detach mode, complete with a soft touch triad knob.... and can also be used as a standard screw in mount.

The *S.O.S* has a built in offset function which offsets the stabilizers mass in any direction you choose, you can also set it in a straight-line position.

The *S.O.S* incorporates a free floating, uniquely designed perimeter biased weight system, you can adjust the weight system longitudinally ...or axially, for bow balance on longitudinal and lateral axes.

The *S.O.S* can change length without changing FOC, and change FOC without changing length.

With a fit and finish second to none... we feel the *S.O.S* stands alone.


Change or progress can often be slow...new PARADIGMS are welcomed by those with open minds.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

the longer the stabilizer the hard it is to swing the bow left and right and if the stab is weight forward it makes to bow even harder to move and the bow wont kick as much. because of this the pin stays on the x nice and steady.

Get a jim posten woodsman or slim jimz and you will be set. i bought a 12 inch woodsman 2 from him for 3d and hunting and coulnt be any happier. it works like a charm.


----------



## AlphaMale (Oct 28, 2008)

*Posten Stabilizer...*

End of story ... hands down one of the best (if not the best ) stab IMHO on the market .... and great people as well as customer service just simply solidifies it for me ...


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

go with bigJONson stabs in the press releases. pm x ring with any questions. he makes a awesome stab and they look really nice and they are very high quality.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

AlphaMale said:


> End of story ... hands down one of the best (if not the best ) stab IMHO on the market .... and great people as well as customer service just simply solidifies it for me ...


cant agree with u anymore. jim is a real nice guy.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Jim and Blair both are great guys with outstanding customer service. It comes down to personal preference.


----------



## 458win (Jun 8, 2007)

Paradigm....the tune ability and versatility is unmatched by any other stabilizer on the market. Wish they would have come out sooner. The fact that the SOS can be adjusted to YOU and your setup, has a quick detach feature, great fit and finish makes it worth every penny. Good luck


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Ben..... and welcome to the *S.O.S* experience ....there's no going back. 



*The story just begun....we're coming for you !*


*FEAR THE PRIDE !*


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I gotta go with the Postens. Extremely customizable and the best at what they're built for.


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Another vote for Postens, I use a 12" Woodsman I on both my HC and Hunting bows


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

Stealth Archery has a 11.5" that works great. Check it out a www.stealtharchery.com Jerry is a sponsor here on AT:thumbs_up


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Paradigm*

I switched to the Paradigm stabilizers and will never look back.
They are the most tunable and best fit to finish on the market.

Shawn


----------



## tchasea (Feb 2, 2006)

I should have a postens woodsman 2 arrive tomorrow


----------



## LonglineCharlie (Jan 28, 2007)

*Stabilizers*

B-Stinger. My Bow was jumping wildly to the left when I shot. I tried everyones stab. and could not see that they did any good at all. Finally I watched the video for B-Stinger and bought the heaviest one they made. It improved my jumping to the left dramatically but still not stopping it. I lowered my bows weight from 61 down to 53 and it shoots fantastic with lightspeed 400's at 310 gr. I shot a 294 last week up from my best at 278 after setting it down to 53 lbs.:tongue:
LongLine Charlie
Apex 50-60
Lightspeed 400


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

If you want the absolute best then you get yourself a POSTEN!!!!


----------



## RI Max (Sep 6, 2006)

tchasea said:


> hey everyone. I will be shooting in hunter class this year and was wondering what to look for in a stabilizer. I noticed that some guys have an extremely long stabilizer. I know the length limit for hunter class is 12 inches, but what are the advantages of this longer length?


Both length and weight are the two key variables to stabilization. More specifically, the physics term moment of inertia (MOI) describes how resistant to torque (rotational forces) something will be. When we calculate a single point of mass on the stabilizer to see how effective it is in resisting torque, we multiply that mass by it's distance back to the axis of rotation squared. We can see the length is even more important than weight. A weights effectiveness is quadrupled if you move it from the 6 inch to the 12 inch for example. As a result, the 12 inch B-Stinger with it’s patented design and the desired weight on the end is unequalled for steadiness in archery in the bow hunter classes.

Why would anyone who is concerned with shooting their best and holding steady want to shorten the length of their stabilizer while at an archery tournament? This would only decrease your bows stabilization and your ability to score at your best. In fact, just moving weight backwards on the bar is also detrimental. Some might say they just want to adjust the FOC or the balance of the bow. To slide weight back part way is the wrong way to go about FOC adjustments. Don’t confuse a blanket statement on adjustability as being beneficial. In a 12 inch bowhunter class, being able to adjust the length of your stabilizer by shortening it would be a mistake in terms of stabilization. We want to be able to adjust the overall weight of the stabilizer since weight is such a key factor. Most stabilizer companies offer weight adjustments. You want to use that weight to find the proper forward balance while maximizing your bows stabilization. Shortening your stabilizer length or simply moving weight back on the bar are both errors when it comes to adjusting FOC since it is not the best way to do it and maximize stabilization.

Tournament shooters, also keep in mind that the front stabilizer bar in all the Bow Hunter classes, including the NFAA BowHunter Freestyle class where counter balances are legal, are only allowed to have a straight 12 inch maximum length bar in which the center of mass runs straight down the middle of the bar. Any un-uniform left or right weight distribution in the front 12 inch bar is illegal. Of course this will only be an issue if you win since no one protests 2nd place. 

On the Champion's page of the B-Stinger web-site is a list of about 30 shooters who hold about 200 world and national titles between them. They have used the B-Stinger to tie or break close to 20 world and national records so far. If you check out this link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=726230 you can see how the B-Stinger shooters (that I know of) did at the 2008 NFAA National Field and Unmarked 3D Championships.

Because of both the physics behind the B-Stinger and the repeated proven results, the B-Stinger company offers a 30 day unlimited money back guarantee that the B-Stinger is the best Bowhunter class stabilizer you have ever shot or we will buy it back. We are more than happy to work with you to find the proper weight as well to assure you get the maximum stabilization from your stabilizer. No one with a 30inch draw length would shoot their best with a 27 inch or a 33 inch draw length bow. Weight is the same way with stabilization and it needs to be fitted for your strength and shooting dynamics. I hope this helps. All the best, RI Max


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am planning on using a 12 inch 14 oz b-stinger next season for hunter class :wink:


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

hotfoot360 said:


> I am planning on using a 12 inch 14 oz b-stinger next season for hunter class :wink:


Can't go wrong!


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

posten or Aep


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

All I can say is beware of gimmicks and trust physics


----------

